# Still missing



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Alfie is a year old neutered male.
He is a silver/ grey tabby with a very bushy tail.
He was last seen in Redbrook Street,Woodchurch,Near Ashford,Kent at 3pm on 30/08/11 but has not been seen since.
We have put posters through doors and all over but still no luck.
We are worried someone has picked him up as he is a very handsome boy and a very popular colour.
He is very vocal especially if shut in or when he is hungry.
He is my daughters cat and she is devastated as are the rest of the family.
Please if anyone has seen Alfie or knows of anyone recently getting a cat matching his description can you contact me either via here or my mobile is 07976565951.
There is a reward for his safe return,no questions asked we just want him home safe.
:frown:


----------



## rosebond (Aug 19, 2011)

Awww no  I'm sorry to hear this.. hope he comes home nice and safe xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I hope Alfie is found soon, have you made a Facebook page? a few pets have been found using FB


----------



## usfine (Sep 20, 2011)

Hope you and Alfie early reunion!


----------



## petsrightmeow (Sep 27, 2011)

oh wow! he is a cutie. best of luck to you... hope you find alfi.


----------

